# Armor Solution Ideas/Suggestions



## armor everything (Sep 11, 2017)

Hello all,

I work for an armor company and wanted to get some input/opinions on possible solutions that would be applicable in scenarios ranging from SHTF to a simple home intrusion or even everyday life. We have fielded products for Special Operation Forces, Marines, Army, and Navy as well as multiple police forces around the U.S. to face threats such as explosively formed penetrators, IEDs, heavy cannon fire, armor piercing rounds etc. 

We've realized that our advanced armor technology may now be essential at home in the hands of civilians where it will have the chance to save even more lives including women and children; especially now with the path our world is taking. Our original thoughts for products were shields and body armor as we make the lightest soft body armor in the world as well as hardplate body armor for rifle threats. Let me know what details you would look for in a shield as far as design (shape, size, handles, viewport, threat level etc.). 

If you have any other ideas or know of a potential need for armor solutions such as armor to reinforce doors, backpacks, bunkers, helmets, boxes, luggage, I would love to hear them so that we can get to work designing and creating to save as many lives as possible.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

You want us to give you marketing suggestions?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

tick...tick...tick...

Regulars know what that means.


----------



## armor everything (Sep 11, 2017)

That would be great too, but I'm really interested in using our technology and engineering capabilities to create a new product specifically designed for civilians or during a SHTF event. For example, would a shield be useful? If so, what dimensions, graphics, shape, threat level would be most useful to preppers. In addition, could you think of any other applications for armor to be useful to preppers?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Are you looking to hire people as consultants, or are you planning a pitch?

tic....


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Haven't you researched your own field. Kevlar lined briefcases have been available commercially for years.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Hey armor everything,
Excellent, you have found your man. PM me for my retainage requirements, and of course my mailing address to send the retainer to.

Watchman


----------



## armor everything (Sep 11, 2017)

I wanted to learn how shields could be used in a self defense situation (possibly to protect oneself during a riot situation or home invasion). Additionally, I am looking to understand what threat level shield would be necessary for one to use weather that be armor piercing, general rifle, or handgun calibers. I'm definitely not trying to plan a pitch or hire anyone, I typically use google, linkedin and indeed for that.


----------



## White Shadow (Jun 26, 2017)

armor everything said:


> I wanted to learn how shields could be used in a self defense situation (possibly to protect oneself during a riot situation or home invasion).


Venezuela is your huckleberry


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Are you telling me you have soft armor that will defeat a B-40 shaped charge or one from a 105 MM HEAT round?

To this I will say Bullshit!!!

Now if you are talking a spall apron, that is different.

I know first hand what these rounds are capable of.

The 105/106 HEAT round will burn through 18 inches of homogeneous armor plate,

what does that translate into for Aramid, 60 feet or more?.

The shields you speak of have been around for over 30 years.

Your slick verbiage does not dazzle me, go elsewhere.


----------



## armor everything (Sep 11, 2017)

Yes I was just using the briefcase idea as an example to illustrate applications that may not be immediately obvious to generate other ideas.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

armor everything said:


> I wanted to learn how shields could be used in a self defense situation (possibly to protect oneself during a riot situation or home invasion). Additionally, I am looking to understand what threat level shield would be necessary for one to use weather that be armor piercing, general rifle, or handgun calibers. I'm definitely not trying to plan a pitch or hire anyone, I typically use google, linkedin and indeed for that.


We are very suspicious people. Here's the way we think...

Why would someone in a particular market come and ask laymen how to better fabricate a product? If a company doesn't know what to make or how to make it better, why are they in business?

How to better protect a house; do you own a home?

How better to protect a body; don't you have one?

So, why would someone come here, say hello, start a thread about a product and then copy/paste the same thing back in the intro thread?

We don't like people who come here to market a product; it happens way too often. Because of this, we are always on guard.

Now, if your product is one worth buying and you think this is the place to market it, contact @Cricket and she'll help you be a supporting vendor. At that time, you'll be our go-to man for that product.


----------



## armor everything (Sep 11, 2017)

No we definitely don't have soft armor capable of stopping that threat. However, we have solutions capable of stopping that round, it is just extremely thick and obviously very stiff and heavy. The soft armor is typically only used for body armor applications used mainly to stop handgun threats.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

armor everything said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I work for an armor company and wanted to get some input/opinions on possible solutions that would be applicable in scenarios ranging from SHTF to a simple home intrusion or even everyday life.


Well, you could always duct tape trauma plates to people's backs...*

*bonus points for any who get the classical reference...


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Well everything, all the soft armor civilian market has been covered for a long time.

Unless you work for a steel mill,

Anniston Army Depot or NAVBS you aren't dealing in that level of armor plate, and you don't have a solution for it either.

Move on.


----------



## armor everything (Sep 11, 2017)

Denton said:


> We don't like people who come here to market a product; it happens way too often. Because of this, we are always on guard..


I am not trying to market, sell, or advertise a product. I don't have a product to sell. I wanted to know ways preppers might use armor or what products would be the best in the situations we prepare for. If I design a product in the future then I would come to the sponsors page and sponsor an ad to be run with a link to the product.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

armor everything said:


> I wanted to learn how shields could be used in a self defense situation (possibly to protect oneself during a riot situation or home invasion). Additionally, I am looking to understand what threat level shield would be necessary for one to use weather that be armor piercing, general rifle, or handgun calibers. I'm definitely not trying to plan a pitch or hire anyone, I typically use google, linkedin and indeed for that.


Uhm....Psss...don't tell anyone else...


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

the best defense is a good offense... if they get within riot-shield range of my AO.. I have failed in my prep defenses..


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Everything, after filtering you spiel, 

I have concluded you have no depth of knowledge in armor protection, be it fabric, ceramic or steel.

You had no correct responses to what I put forth.

You are definitely not an engineer, more of an entry level huckster.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Don't feed the trolls. doing so just wastes precious time we all have too little of. jmho.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Shoot first and take out the threat, then you don't need armor.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

well this maybe a dead thread but a shield is not that bad of and idea for home defense as in home invasion - police/military use them and they can be balistically effective against small arms, sorry socom but heat/airburst rounds really? seriously the average looter will not even know were to stick the detonator in a charge of C-4 or whatever they just want your stuff not blow it up. A shield can be a mini mobile wall , I think that maybe this might be something to think about, you can stick on the wall of your kids bedroom possibly to shield them as they sleep to stop a stray bullet or something like that-yah it not going to cover the whole wall -but you can grab it and move with it shielding yourself and you family as you move to a more secure location in the house -shield in one hand handgun in the other-- it could work.


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

It was the Iranians ...


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Medic33 said:


> well this maybe a dead thread but a shield is not that bad of and idea for home defense as in home invasion - police/military use them and they can be balistically effective against small arms, sorry socom but heat/airburst rounds really? seriously the average looter will not even know were to stick the detonator in a charge of C-4 or whatever they just want your stuff not blow it up. A shield can be a mini mobile wall , I think that maybe this might be something to think about, you can stick on the wall of your kids bedroom possibly to shield them as they sleep to stop a stray bullet or something like that-yah it not going to cover the whole wall -but you can grab it and move with it shielding yourself and you family as you move to a more secure location in the house -shield in one hand handgun in the other-- it could work.


You missed the point of my post, it was a probe of the guys knowledge of armor that he stated he dealt with.

It is obvious that 99.99% of threats to us would not have a clue of how to rig, let alone identify any explosive or explosive ordnance.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

armor everything said:


> Hello all,
> 
> *I work for an armor company* and wanted to get some input/opinions on possible solutions that would be applicable in scenarios ranging from SHTF to a simple home intrusion or even everyday life. *We* have fielded products for Special Operation Forces, Marines, Army, and Navy as well as multiple police forces around the U.S. to face threats such as explosively formed penetrators, IEDs, heavy cannon fire, armor piercing rounds etc.
> 
> ...





armor everything said:


> No *we* definitely don't have soft armor capable of stopping that threat. However, *we* have solutions capable of stopping that round, it is just extremely thick and obviously very stiff and heavy. The soft armor is typically only used for body armor applications used mainly to stop handgun threats.


Who is "we"?



armor everything said:


> I am not trying to market, sell, or advertise a product. *I don't have a product to sell*. I wanted to know ways preppers might use armor or what products would be the best in the situations we prepare for. If I design a product in the future then I would come to the sponsors page and sponsor an ad to be run with a link to the product.


You "work for an armor company".
You "don't have a product to sell".
My BS meter is pegging the red line.

WE don't take kindly to being used for market research.
WE are not your next big target demographic.
WE have been paying attention to what potential threats are out there for a long time, and have planned accordingly.
WE don't know you, and you've not given any indication that you are who/what you claim to be.

WE are a skeptical bunch. Prove yourself, or kindly move on.

You want my advice on a solution? Drop the idea of a shield. If made from soft armor, it won't stop a rifle. If made from steel, it will just be a burden to carry. If made from ceramic, it won't last through its first use. In a SHTF event where this level of protection is deemed necessary, a one trick pony won't do. Anything of substantial size to be called a "shield" will likely be cost prohibitive to a customer who's more concerned about avoiding danger altogether, and instead spending their money on surplus food, water, and medical supplies.

Now... you give me a plate carrier that's comfortable, easy to put on, provides side protection(optional), comes with plates, mag carriers, and a mag dump pouch, and price it at $150, I might give it a sniff or two.
Barring this, the market is saturated and I have more reliable and proven options available.


----------



## armor everything (Sep 11, 2017)

I could definitely see shields having a place in households either mounted on the wall as you said or even just stored under the bed to quickly access in case of an intruder. No one is going to sleep in body armor let alone wear it around the house but a shield could always be there. Especially in the case for younger children who aren't yet comfortable with firearms, having a shield could be something that buys them time to either get away or for the intruder to be taken out. I have also come across a lot of families in which the wives are not proponents of firearms but their husbands keep multiple firearms in the house ready for use.


----------



## armor everything (Sep 11, 2017)

Kauboy said:


> You want my advice on a solution? Drop the idea of a shield. If made from soft armor, it won't stop a rifle. If made from steel, it will just be a burden to carry. If made from ceramic, it won't last through its first use. In a SHTF event where this level of protection is deemed necessary, a one trick pony won't do. Anything of substantial size to be called a "shield" will likely be cost prohibitive to a customer who's more concerned about avoiding danger altogether, and instead spending their money on surplus food, water, and medical supplies.
> 
> Now... you give me a plate carrier that's comfortable, easy to put on, provides side protection(optional), comes with plates, mag carriers, and a mag dump pouch, and price it at $150, I might give it a sniff or two.
> Barring this, the market is saturated and I have more reliable and proven options available.


The shield is not made of soft armor, I just mentioned in the intro that the company I work for makes the lightest NIJ level 2 and 3a *soft body armor* in the world. The shields would not be made of soft armor. That would we like holding an extremely expensive bulletproof blanket and would not make any sense. Also, I do have multiple products that we (company) sells just no product to sell to the "prepper" demographic so I'm not on this thread to sell product. Right now the company I work for is in the police and military contracting space only. But it sounds like you have already planned for all potential threats and are completely set so you need no new technologies or ideas to help with your prepping efforts. I do agree however that a money spent on a shield could probably be better spent on other supplies, tools etc. during a shtf event. I guess shields would have more of a place in a simple home intruder situation rather than a SHTF event.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

You came here inquiring about what we, "the prepper community" would like to see with respect to personal armor choices.

However, it seems you are locked in on one product and are wanting us to accept its benefits as something worthy of our dollars.
You've flipped the intent of this thread.
It started as a knowledge seeking venture.
It is now a quest for validation of an already decided on idea.

You still haven't identified who your company is, and another member wished to confirm your knowledge on the subject, and found you wanting.
Personally, I'm not convinced of your true motives yet.


----------



## armor everything (Sep 11, 2017)

What are your thoughts on shields in the prepper community especially now with the potential access to much lighter material (dyneema pressed at specific pressure and temperatures)? If you don't think they have a place, what types of armor do you find useful. I am an expert on ballistics and armor solutions, not prepping.


----------



## armor everything (Sep 11, 2017)

Kauboy said:


> You came here inquiring about what we, "the prepper community" would like to see with respect to personal armor choices.


Yes this is still the motive. Whats the best way to utilize armor in a prepper's potential future encounters.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

ok dude I have seen shields made out of a clear ballistic material -I have not actually picked one up but do know they will stop small arms fire and can take multiple hits - I think this would be an interesting thing to have not only for prepping but for those that do not want a firearm, a shield is just that mobile cover -I look down my hall way and think I could block most of the area with shield. it is simple and easy to deploy -just saying it may be something to think on.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

oh and cost would be a huge factor make it to expensive and no one will buy it make it too cheap and some may think it doesn't work.


----------



## jpotter (Aug 31, 2017)

I see we have some hair triggers in here #triggered


----------



## ntxmerman (Aug 5, 2017)

Dude, PLEASE come to my house. The window replacement guy wanted $47,000 for my MODEST home. If you can give me bullet proof protection in addition to the other BS the salesman prophesized, then sign me up for 4 windows.

Bye, bye!


----------



## Go2ndAmend (Apr 5, 2013)

A lightweight bullet proof shield would be a good investment for home protection either during a SHTF event or in the much more likely case of a home-invasion robbery. It is something that I would be interested in anyway. Of the hundreds of home-invasion cases I have been involved in (as one of the good guys) use of armour piercing rounds was not a factor. Of the weapons that were used, I would estimate 60 percent were handguns, 15 percent rifles, 5 percent shotguns, and the remaining 20 percent were blunt force objects like bats and hammers.


----------



## maine_rm (Jun 24, 2017)

I find it odd that I'm seeing a lot of comments from members I don't recog...

Ooooo

They got me...


If your not handsome , best be handy!


----------



## yooper_sjd (May 14, 2017)

why pump money into a sheild??? I know some you guys are past military like myself. But if you got an old or spare torso rig (soft or plated) you already got a sheild you can hold up while engaging with a side arm while transiting a hall way, or open window when inside a structure? I know being in the Navy, a shield was cumbersome to try and manipulate going down the ladders and passageways, so an extra torso body armor was used by the lead man in the stick as shield while carrying a sidearm.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

why pump money into a shield try using that ballistic armor to put out a fire or use it to make a bridge between two points yes they may be hypothetical issues but I have seen them used for both -there is a reason a shield came around about the same time as the club was invented cause it works. is it perfect no but I would give it a try.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

There's also a reason the shield died out from common use... cause it stopped working.
Would it be ideal in extremely limited situations? Yes.
Does that justify it? For me, no.

Unless you get to control how your opponent is going to attack you, and with what, a shield is not a sufficient defense.


----------



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

sideKahr said:


> Haven't you researched your own field. Kevlar lined briefcases have been available commercially for years.


Yep and IIIa shields are available commercially as well. If you got the coin you can reshingle yourentire house in NIJ rated plates...complete with windows.


----------



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

How about some gauntlets? Or some wolverine claws? A magneto helmet? Some 22's for my 66 Impala? Throwing stars? Litter box (could double as a shield in a pinch).


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

just for you Mosinator--just for you


----------

